# [H] Tzeentch Daemons [W] Various



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Up for trade are the following items from my DoC collection:

- 2 boxes of current edition Pink Horrors. Both are new, unbuild and complete. One box even still has its shrinkwrap, the other one has merely been opened to check the contents.

- 1 Sorcerer of Tzeentch, this guy here (click me). I was going to use him as a herald of Tzeentch, but he never saw any tabletop action. The model has been build and primed black.


What I'm looking for tradewise:

- Current edition plastic Bloodletters, preferably unbuild and still in their package as well, or at least complete on sprue. I'd trade all of the above Tzeentchian items for 2 boxes of these Khorne fellows, so essentialy you'd get a sorcerer for free.

- Forgeworld Mk. III or Mk. V armoured marines. Preferably unbuild. Various bits and weapons from the Heresy Era range, special weapons or upgrades for example, but anything might be interesting. Simply feel free to make some suggestions and / or offers. Looking for Contemptor weapons as well etc.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Horrors are gone.


----------

